# Sundaycreek Vally Bass Buster's Open Tournament's!!



## littleboat (Feb 4, 2008)

Hello all !!!
The Sundaycreek Valley Bass Buster's will be having an open bass tournament at Burr Oak Lake dock #4 on April 6th, an one at Lake Logan Marina April 27th.
They will be 70% pay back!!
Entry Fee is $65.00 a boat, each tournament.
Entry Fee includes BIG BASS.
You can pre-register or we will be taking entries from 5:30 am to 6:30 am the morning of the tournament. 
Boat number's will be given in order payed entries are received.
Boat number will be "take-off" number.
For more info call George Carr 740-347-9803 or Clyde Tippie 740-767-2396.
Thank's  littleboat


----------

